# LED Aquarium Lighting



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Why go cheap on the aquarium lighting 
LumenAqua High Power LED Aquarium Light
$1,980 Singapore Dollar or $1,617.26 Canadian Dollar (3 ft)
$1,450 Singapore Dollar or $1,184.36 Canadian Dollar (2 ft)

See the video:


----------



## Grafix Ink. (Mar 12, 2009)

already ordered my set


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I read the comments, this one is funny...

"Awsome light, but it (is) cheaper to hang a plasma screen above it for the lights , and great looking tank btw ! "

Because we live in Canada, we don't need to worry, but isn't there a patent issue with any company trying to sell LED lights for fish an aquarium? I thought some scummy company had the patents to this technology ...

Also, if you work out the math, you have to use this thing for like 5 or 8 years to get it's worth. And those money you save are only going into the companies pockets. It doesn't cost that much to make an LED light.
Just like those damn hybrid cars you are buying. You save the money on the gas only to put them in Toyota's pockets. There's no reason why I need to pay an extra $3000 for a hybrid.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I would love to have a light setup like that. Dare to dream


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

With a little creativity and say .25 cents a LED, $100 for a controller...you can have that lighting system. Hrmmm, time to get working on google sketchup I think


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Here is an interesting post on DIY LED lighting for aquariums.

http://www.barrreport.com/general-plant-topics/5619-led-lighting-wpg-estimate.html


----------

